# World Cup 4 Shanghai results



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

some great shooting in Compound Mens ..... way to go Kevin and Dietmar :thumb:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*good shooting!*

Good shooting K and D


kind of odd.. there are no american's in coupound class..

G


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

ontario moose said:


> Good shooting K and D
> 
> 
> kind of odd.. there are no american's in coupound class..
> ...


no americans at all if i recall correctly. and I almost forgot, Good shooting!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Peter Elzinga shot a 1418 :mg: 

that dude is definately on fire !!!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*1418*



pintojk said:


> Peter Elzinga shot a 1418 :mg:
> 
> that dude is definately on fire !!!


I think he broke the w/r with 1419 I think..

G


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

WOW, SMASH that record. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

Hoyt has it posted as a 1419 also,, sure does not leave many points on the table.

Here is the link.


http://www.hoytusa.com/community/news_detail.php?id=273

Also a read that there is a new world record at 30m.

Septimus "Seppie" CILLIERS (RSA) shot 1407 points in a FITA Round. He also set a new world record for the 30-metre distance with 360/33


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Congrats to Kevin T also.

ELZINGA was again the best at 50m with 357 points. Kevin TATARYN (CAN) was 2nd on this distance with 356 and PAGNI (ITA) 3rd with 354.

Is 356 a new 50m Canadian record??


Imagine,,, 1407 now gets you a second and 1406 gets you a 3rd,,,, how the times are a changin!!!


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Xslayer said:


> WOW, SMASH that record. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up
> 
> Hoyt has it posted as a 1419 also,, sure does not leave many points on the table.
> 
> ...


quick correction, the 1419 was shot in may sometime, the 1418 was shot yesterday (or today with the time change). Still amazing scores though!


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks.

WOW Impressive to break it once BUT TWICE!!! :mg:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Totally insane scores!

Martin Damsbo with 350 @ 90m, new WR!


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Compound Men
The clash of the second round will be between the 2008 World Cup winner Dietmar TRILLUS (CAN) and Sebastien BRASSEUR (FRA). The winner may found Sergio PAGNI (ITA) on his road later on. The two other French, Pierre-Julien DELOCHE and Dominique GENET will play each other in the second round. The winner may found on his way Martin DAMSBO (DEN) or Patrizio HOFER (SUI) later on. The other contenders for Copenhagen may found each others in the quarterfinals: Peter ELZINGA (NED) against Kevin TATARYIN (CAN) and Patrick COGHLAN (AUS) against Jorge JIMENEZ (ESA).

Recurve Men
The top part of the bracket is deadly! The No. 1 seed OH Jin-Hyek (KOR) has many strong contenders in his part of the draw, as well as himself, for a place in the World Cup Final. In the second round, the first quarter of the bracket could see clashes with Juan Rene SERRANO (MEX) vs. Baljinima TSYREMPILOV (RUS), Jean Charles VALLADONT (FRA) vs. Mangal Singh CHAMPIA (IND) and Simon TERRY (GBR) vs. Romain GIROUILLE (FRA)! The winners will then shoot against each other in the next rounds! Moreover, *Crispin DUENAS* (CAN), Hiroshi YAMAMOTO (JPN) and Amedeo TONELLI (ITA) are in the second quarter of the draw and they will also get in each other’s way. Of all these contenders, only TERRY could afford an early defeat and still to go to the Final. All the others need a semi-final berth in Shanghai to have a chance to go to Copenhagen.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Congrats to Crispin on some awesome shooting!

not sure how the world cup finals points work out but i think he may come up just a few short of making the finals.

if anyone knows please fill us in.

Regardless, Great shooting!

Allan


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

FITA is updating the points as soon as matches are complete. Unfortunately he will come up a little short. Romain Girouille finished 7th place I believe and will earn 11 points to take him to 36 and secure 4th spot.

It would have been great to see two canadians in the finals this year!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Dietmar*

I think Dietmar made it to the quarters and lost 114/113 , he should have enough point I hope for the finals.

Gilles


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

I think Deitmar will miss the world cup finals by one point.

Gellenthien and Pagni will have 46
Jimenez will have at least 42
and Hofer will have 36 
Also he is tied with Elzinga with 35

not sure how the tie breaker would work.

one interesting point is that from what I can see Kevin and Deitmar are the only 2 in compound mens that have earned points in each of the 4 world cup events this year. talk about consistency.

congrats to both of these guys and good luck in Korea!


----------



## drift_puncher (Jul 20, 2007)

Finals are

P Hoffer
S Pagni
J Jimenez
B Gallenthine 


Confirmed


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*not the right leg*



drift_puncher said:


> Finals are
> 
> P Hoffer
> S Pagni
> ...


drift man.. you have the wrong leg, no USA archer there..

Gilles


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

ontario moose said:


> drift man.. you have the wrong leg, no USA archer there..
> 
> Gilles


he should be right thats the list of who qualified for the finals, he might have an idea since he is there


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

As per the FITA web site for the finals.

"As a result of the quarterfinals, JIMENEZ, PAGNI and HOFER joined Braden GELLENTHIEN (USA) in the 2009 World Cup Final!

Looks like Braden GELLENTHIEN did not even need to show at this event he was in the finals anyways.

Womens compound...

Here is the situation in the compound women’s World Cup ranking! HUNT has 51 points and is going to Copenhagen. The winner of Sunday’s final between ANASTASIO and SOEMOD will qualify as well. The loser will be eliminated! The last two spots will be distributed between BUDEN (who has a strong edge), GUEDEZ and BOSCH. They all have 49 points in the World Cup ranking and the tie will be broken based on the FITA World Ranking after Shanghai’s event.

The suspense goes on until Shanghai’s final matches that will be contested on Sunday!


----------

